# Mondo subs



## Cherrylime (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm new to this site and well behind the curve on what's out there. I have a pair of Avantgarde Trios with 2 pair of 225 subs. I've recently moved the speakers to a converted barn (dimensions 52 'X 34', side walls are 12' high with a 24' peak. The Avantgarde woofers can' t keep up in this space so I'm looking to add a pair of subs that will match well for music and HT usage. I have a wood shop so DIY is an option. We do have occasional dances at loud levels. I am curious about the Danley DTS 10 or 20 but I'm not sure if they are still made. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

If you're not averse to building them yourself, a pair of THTs:

http://billfitzmaurice.info/THT.html

Full disclosure: I have a pair of THT LPs in my theater.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!! Good luck with the build if you go that route; Danley still seems to be making the subs you listed. You may also want to consider Epik and SVS for HT/music.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I wonder if pro subs are a better choice driven by pro amps, given the amount of cubic feet in your area plus the desired output. They won't go as low, but will be fine for dance and rock. With exception of the Danleys or something similar I doubt you will get the output you are looking for with HT type subs. Infinite baffles might work as well.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The suggestion about pro subs might be something to seriously consider; that's quite a lot of space you're trying to fill.

If you opt not to go that route then maybe something like the Orbit Shifter, or perhaps even one of the Cerwin Vega folded horns.


----------



## Cherrylime (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks Dennis. Looking forward to it


----------



## Cherrylime (Jun 17, 2012)

The Avantgarde subs have no problem getting me down to 40 hz with great volume and clarity.And they can move the space well on bass heavy movies. It's when my son cranks up the Techno-music with ultra low bass that I worry about losing a driver. So I'm looking for something to match the Trios that will cover the 16 to 50 hz range and take the stress off of my woofers. All the pro audio stuff seems to drop out in the mid 40 hz region


----------



## Cherrylime (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks. I am considering a couple of Bill's designs if the Danley thing doesn't work out.


----------



## Cherrylime (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on the Epik. I was unaware of that one. It might work with their dual or quad setup.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

That is quite a space to fill. Perhaps experiment with the Avant Garde subs placement, first? Try placing each sub in corners of the room, then mid room, per Welti/Devantier. http://www.harman.com/EN-US/OurCompany/Technologyleadership/Documents/White Papers/multsubs.pdf

If this doesn't give the SPL you are looking for, then dual BFM THT horns, JTR Orbit Shifters, or a quad pack of Chase Home Theater VS-18.1 subs will fill the bill.


----------



## Cherrylime (Jun 17, 2012)

tesseract said:


> That is quite a space to fill. Perhaps experiment with the Avant Garde subs placement, first? Try placing each sub in corners of the room, then mid room, per Welti/Devantier. http://www.harman.com/EN-US/OurCompany/Technologyleadership/Documents/White Papers/multsubs.pdf
> 
> If this doesn't give the SPL you are looking for, then dual BFM THT horns, JTR Orbit Shifters, or a quad pack of Chase Home Theater VS-18.1 subs will fill the bill.


Tesseract, thanks for the suggestions. The Harmon Kardon whitepaper was very insightful. The problem with putting the Avantgarde subs in a different location is that they crossover at about 100-110 hz which could create a localization issue. I had great success in a 21x14x9 room with 2 Avantgarde subs aligned with the Trios and the other pair facing each other 8 inches apart in the center of the front wall, but even then they were only a few feet from the Trios. I spoke with Ivan at Danley Sound and he said that with a space so large that modal issues would not be as much a concern as in a normal large room. The BFM subs look very promising. I've heard the Trios with 4 Avantgarde basshorns and it was amazing, so I'm inclined to think that something horn loaded would best match the Trios. However the Avantgarde basshorns are cost prohibitive. I'm hoping that Danley decides to rerelease the DTS 10 kits. If not, it's looking like BFM.


----------

